# Next President of the USA?



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Who are you going to vote for?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

I won't vote....:lol:


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Everyone, can you see these pictures? I have just set up a server on my computer and don't know if it works or not.


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quaverion_@Oct 4 2004, 11:09 AM
> *Everyone, can you see these pictures? I have just set up a server on my computer and don't know if it works or not.
> [snapback]2325[/snapback]​*


All I see is "user posted image" written 4 times.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't think I'll vote either..


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh oh. You guys don't get it because you can't see the pictures. Daniel, it said it won't let me upload since I didn't follow some upload requirement. Can I IM you or email you the pics so that you can put them up?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

James has to change something in the upload script, I will contact him as soon as possible...sorry.


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

just tell James to CHMODD 777 /upload

he'll understand...

will I vote????


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by max_@Oct 4 2004, 07:42 PM
> *will I vote????
> [snapback]2349[/snapback]​*


No. That's not the question! :lol: Just wait until the pictures can load.  B)


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh the suspense!


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quaverion+Oct 4 2004, 07:47 PM-->QUOTE(Quaverion @ Oct 4 2004, 07:47 PM)No. That's not the question! :lol: Just wait until the pictures can load.  B)
> [snapback]2352[/snapback]​[/b]_


_

<!--QuoteBegin-becky_@Oct 5 2004, 11:32 AM
*Oh the suspense! 
[snapback]2359[/snapback]​*[/quote]

I understood that! Can't wait any longer, but I just sent off for my absentee ballot...


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey... I wanna vote too. But can't see any pics.
BTW, have u guys played the game... Dress Bush and Osamar before... So funny. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow, a Bush era thread. And now an even worse candidate has entered the game: Donald.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't suggest resurrecting this thread... let's just say that this site had different days back then, but we aren't going to approve of anything in retrospect either.




....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I thought we weren't allowed to talk religion or politics?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I don't suggest resurrecting this thread... let's just say that this site had different days back then, but we aren't going to approve of anything in retrospect either.
> 
> ....................................................................................................................................................


Yeh, probably, I only found this because I was curious about how old Talk Classical is. It's a bit tricky to find out much of our history but I've always been curious about how the site owner has been a member for less time than Talk Classical has existed.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Yeh, probably, I only found this because I was curious about how old Talk Classical is. It's a bit tricky to find out much of our history but I've always been curious about how the site owner has been a member for less time than Talk Classical has existed.


He wasn't the original owner. Have a look at http://www.talkclassical.com/32191-happy-birthday-tc.html for details.


----------

